# X5650 and p6x58d-e overclock



## david carey (Sep 5, 2018)

I have searched for some data on overclocking the x5650 , but have not as yet found a guide ( well not a complete OC noob one anyway ) . The best one i found was for the i7 920 







 . Not relevant to the X5650 ( but this is what I am looking for . Not looking to take it to max , just a gentle nudge , say 3ghz or 3.6 . Will obviously have to upgrade the cooler ( prob 212 evo ) .


----------



## agent_x007 (Sep 5, 2018)

You should search for MB BIOS guide first (which explains what does what).
After that read forums with X5650 OC info, to get the general understanding of what is possible/safe.
Basic details 32nm on ASUS X58
Voltage :
CPU Vcore : 1,2-1,45V (depending on cooling).
QPI/DRAM Voltage : 1,2-1,55V (DO NOT increase beyond 1,4V, unless doing short benchmarks).
DRAM Voltage : Max difference between QPI/DRAM and DRAM itself is 0,5V (above that, you can insta-kill CPU).
Frequency :
BCLK x CPU multi = CPU Frequency
BCLK x DRAM multi = DRAM Frequency (you choose effective frequency in BIOS [ASUS MB])
BCLK x UnCore multi = UnCore Frequncy (best option is to keep this at 3,2-3,8GHz).
Tips :
UnCore is IMC and L3 cache clock speed.
3,6-3,8GHz CPU speed may not require Vcore increase.
If CPU get's too hot, decrease Vcore.


----------



## stuartb04 (Sep 5, 2018)

david carey said:


> I have searched for some data on overclocking the x5650 , but have not as yet found a guide ( well not a complete OC noob one anyway ) . The best one i found was for the i7 920
> 
> 
> 
> ...












this is a good guide that I followed.

my o/c is stable now after a few problems


----------



## david carey (Sep 5, 2018)

Went local shopping , 8 computer shops , and only one decent ( not stock ) cpu cooler - Cooler Master hyper 103 for $30 . Is this suitable or better a 212 x , 212 LED , 212 Turbo , D92 Hyper  , sub zero frostbite ( cant find any info on that )
*stuartb04*
So the X5670 and X5650 are similar regarding OC ?


----------



## stuartb04 (Sep 5, 2018)

david carey said:


> Went local shopping , 8 computer shops , and only one decent ( not stock ) cpu cooler - Cooler Master hyper 103 for $30 . Is this suitable or better a 212 x , 212 LED , 212 Turbo , D92 Hyper  , sub zero frostbite ( cant find any info on that )
> *stuartb04*
> So the X5670 and X5650 are similar regarding OC ?



well i have x5650 and used this guide so you should be ok.


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 5, 2018)

To overclock X58. You need to a just BLCK and multiplier for core clock speed.
ULCK try to keep that around 3600 MHz at all time give or take 100 MHz at 1.35 volt a justed down at QPI/DRAM core voltage.
Set Dram frequency to as close to your memory rated clock as possible and set Dram bus voltage to the rated volt for your memory but dont go above 1.65 volt. That can fry the CPU memory controller.
So basic: CPU voltage, QPI/DRAM core voltage and Dram bus voltage is the voltages you need to ajust on to get a stable overclock. The rest of the voltages i have just change from auto to the lowest voltage possible to prevent overvoltage on auto and dosent seem to effect overclock stability at all.

The bios settings i use for 4.42 GHz and voltages for my I7 980X. But its the same parameters you need to a just to get a stable overclock. Just make sure that you are aware of the multiplier difference between my CPU and yours.














With these settings i get a cinebench R15 score of 1027 at 4.42 GHz and at 4.75 GHz a score of 1103.


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 5, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> CPU voltage, QPI/DRAM core voltage and Dram bus voltage is the voltages you need to ajust on to get a stable overclock



I may need to revisit my two X58 rigs.  On both, each with an X5670, I can only get just over 4Ghz. See my sig


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 5, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> I may need to revisit my two X58 rigs.  On both, each with an X5670, I can only get just over 4Ghz. See my sig



Your problem cut might be to high clock on ulck/uncore. Most x58 chips are not happy above 3800 mhz or they need a unsafe amount of voltage to qpi/dram clock.

That is also why i am telling him to stay at around 3600 mhz.

Even the i7 920 i had before i7 980x cpu ran 4.1 ghz for every day use and 4.4 ghz for benchmark. So if your xeon cant go above 4 ghz. You really has lost sillicon lottery on this one.


----------



## david carey (Sep 6, 2018)

Great , thanks , lots of valuable info here to digest ( may take some time tho ) . As far as cooling goes , will the CM 212x be suitable or is there something better for the price bracket ? Will this fit well on the Asus board ?


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 6, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> You really has lost sillicon lottery on this one



Twice!  I have two x5670 chips and the same ceiling.  Temps top out mid 70s c in sustained 24/7 loads.


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 6, 2018)

david carey said:


> Great , thanks , lots of valuable info here to digest ( may take some time tho ) . As far as cooling goes , will the CM 212x be suitable or is there something better for the price bracket ? Will this fit well on the Asus board ?



CM 212X can go on to a low overclock. It does only have a TDP rating of 150 watts. For overclock above 4 GHz i will say you need something with around 200 watt TDP rating or more. With CM 212X i think you are good up to around the 3.4-3.5 GHz mark. X58 cpu gets hot when they are taken up to high overclock does need a beffy cooler to keep heat in tjeck.

I use a Noctua NH-D14 cpu cooler but replaced the two stock fans with 3 noctua nf-f12 ippc-3000 pwm 120 MM fans mounted and thermal grizzly kryonaut cooling paste. To keep my CPU cool, Its needed for oc well above 4 GHz. Just to give an idea of how much these chips needs of cooling.

CM 212X will do the job around 3.5 GHz but nothing more than that. Then i think its pushed to its limit.

cooler master TPD ratings and compitable list.

http://www.coolermaster.com/tdp-and-socket-compatibility/



Sasqui said:


> Twice!  I have two x5670 chips and the same ceiling.  Temps top out mid 70s c in sustained 24/7 loads.



Two chips in the same house hold that wount go above 4 GHz. I have never heard of that ever on X58 before, in fact the standart on X58 is that most chips can go above 4 GHz. Either you have been very unlucky with your CPU´s or you OC X58 the wrong way then. And no my CPU is not a golden or binned chip either. I have seen Xeon X models go to even higher clock at the same voltage ass mine. Some xeon as high as 4.6 GHz with in safe voltages just here on TPU.

Back in june on a hot sommer day i tested my temp at 4.42 GHz it settle around 80 C on the hottest core. Today temp would be lower.




Here is my I7 920 at 4.41 GHz. So that you can se it is not only the 6 core 32 NM chips that can go above 4 GHz




3dmark again just with I7 980X at 4.72 GHz




Valley benchamrk




To get to these clock speeds i really also have optimized cooling and airflow. But all clocks are on aircooling. No water cooling or better used.


http://imgur.com/a/UB0q5gt


----------



## Sasqui (Sep 6, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> you OC X58 the wrong way then.


Since it's two different X58 boards and two different chips, I"m thinking I've bveen doing something wrong.  If I get a moment, I'll snap some pics of my BIOS screen.


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 6, 2018)

Sasqui said:


> Since it's two different X58 boards and two different chips, I"m thinking I've bveen doing something wrong.  If I get a moment, I'll snap some pics of my BIOS screen.



Yeah you must have done something wrong in the oc department.


----------



## agent_x007 (Sep 6, 2018)

I'm guessing : 
Too high QPI speed, too low QPI/DRAM (or VTT) Voltage, or too high UnCore Clock (too high DRAM might be an issue, if you don't know your RAM limits).
I also doubt you tried too low Vcore for 4GHz OC...


----------



## david carey (Sep 7, 2018)

Tomgang said:


> CM 212X can go on to a low overclock. It does only have a TDP rating of 150 watts. For overclock above 4 GHz i will say you need something with around 200 watt TDP rating or more. With CM 212X i think you are good up to around the 3.4-3.5 GHz mark. X58 cpu gets hot when they are taken up to high overclock does need a beffy cooler to keep heat in tjeck


Well that has rained on my parade somewhat . Even getting a 212x means a 3 1/2 hr bus ride . So in the CM list the one you recommend must be the MasterAir MA620P @ 200w . Room temps are pretty constant , 32.5 c  ATM ( rarely drops to 24 ) . Still the 3.4 sounds good .


----------



## hat (Sep 7, 2018)

I ran 3.6 mostly when I had an i7 920. 3.8 was comfortably doable, but 3.6 ran considerably cooler. I could hit 4.0, but the heat there was at about the max acceptable level... mid 80s if I recall. I kinda wish I never got rid of that system. x58 chips are pretty cheap, but sadly the boards are not.


----------



## david carey (Sep 7, 2018)

I paid equiv of $77 for my board , used of course , and $18 for the X5650 .
*hat *What sort of cooler did you use ?

If the W3565 ( which I have ) has a TDP of 130w and the X5650 is 95w , could not the Dell copper pipe heatsink be used with the X5650 ? Maybe with fans ? Just a rambling thought .


----------



## Tomgang (Sep 7, 2018)

david carey said:


> Well that has rained on my parade somewhat . Even getting a 212x means a 3 1/2 hr bus ride . So in the CM list the one you recommend must be the MasterAir MA620P @ 200w . Room temps are pretty constant , 32.5 c  ATM ( rarely drops to 24 ) . Still the 3.4 sounds good .



If you want to go for at overclock of 4 GHz or more. Then yes MasterAir MA620P or something simular like Noctua NH-D14 i have my self is a better choise. In my country Noctua NH-D14 is cheaper than  MasterAir MA620P. Nut its your choise what you like bedst and off cause what you can get in your country. If you still just want to keep your overclock at those 3.4-3-6 Ghz then i think CM 212X shut do the trick but nothing more than that. Now that you know these CPU´s can go above 4 GHz, its up to you to deside what clock speeds you want to stop at.



hat said:


> I ran 3.6 mostly when I had an i7 920. 3.8 was comfortably doable, but 3.6 ran considerably cooler. I could hit 4.0, but the heat there was at about the max acceptable level... mid 80s if I recall. I kinda wish I never got rid of that system. x58 chips are pretty cheap, but sadly the boards are not.



There are two main reasons for I7 920 runs hot. You have either a CO revision that typically needs higher voltage than the latter DO revision i had needs for overclock or/and you had insufficiant cooling. I used a Thermalright ultra 120 Extreme with two silverstone FM121 120 MM fan. My I7 920 DO revision at 4.1 GHz and 1.32 volts with fans at max RPM dit not get above 70 C. Just ass i told OP, X58 chips needs desent cooling to perform. Also remember I7 920 stock is already rated at 130 watt TDP.



david carey said:


> I paid equiv of $77 for my board , used of course , and $18 for the X5650 .
> *hat *What sort of cooler did you use ?
> 
> If the W3565 ( which I have ) has a TDP of 130w and the X5650 is 95w , could not the Dell copper pipe heatsink be used with the X5650 ? Maybe with fans ? Just a rambling thought .



That is a good price for that setup. Back in the start of 2017 i paid 217 USD with shipping for: I7 980X, asus p6x58d premium motherboard, 12 GB corsair DDR3 triple channel memory and the noctua NH-D14 cooler. While i cut have gotten it even cheaper if i sold the I7 980X and got me a xeon. I desidet to keep I7 980X.


----------



## dorsetknob (Sep 7, 2018)

david carey said:


> As far as cooling goes , will the CM 212x be suitable





Tomgang said:


> CM 212X can go on to a low overclock. It does only have a TDP rating of 150 watts.


they cool pretty good when you use 2 fans in push/pull ( out of the box only one fan supplied)
Mine at a modest 3.5Ghz X5650  and temps are 28 to 38c ambient temp is 19c  light load

Edit  
running handbrake on a 3 gig file /browser and a media app as load and temps are 51c to 57c ( med +  load)


----------



## david carey (Sep 12, 2018)

OK , so I tried the overclock to 3.2 , and it seems to be running ok , not sure about the settings though , but temps look ok . I have not stressed it , but the benchmark shows a improvement of around 15% . This is on the stock Intel E- 29477 cooler . On the Oc temps went up to 71 on 100% load , which I guessed was not good , so it is back to normal atm . Apart from the cooling issue which i should have a chance to fix tomorrow , my ram is KVR ( Kingston Budget ram ) , this is going to be limiting factor , yes ?


----------

